# where to start



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

like the title says, where do I start? I know I need a harness, recommended sites? reading?


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm not really involved in the driving world (and there are plenty of knowledgable people on this site !), but I'd suggest getting someone experienced with driving in your area to help you (such as a trainer haha). They can assist with sizing, tacking up, and training both you and your horse.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

First, before you go out and get everything, as driving can and often is, an expensive hobby, find someone in your area that actually drives and take lessons, go out with them, get some hands on experience first. It can also be the most dangerous as well, the old saying goes, green driver, green horse, equals black and blue. Where you start...LESSONS. 

When you get into driving, make sure your horse your going to use actually has a sound mind and doesn't mind having something behind it making noise. The horse HAS to have great manners when you give them a command, they do it, your "whoa" has to be great too. Do you know anyone who will help you train your horse to drive? Get use to the harness, the sounds behind them, etc.

Driving vehicle, do not just jump at the first vehicle that you find. I would strongly suggest a cart first, it has two wheels vs 4 and you can't get into as much trouble in one as you can with 4. Many 4 wheeled vehicles do not have a cut under, so you can easily tip it should the horse decide to turn too sharp or you misjudge a turn, or bind the wheel under the box. 

Some things to think about.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

First, look up the two carriage clubs in your area....North Texas Whip and Tejas Carriage Association. 

Go to some of their events, and get a feel for the types of driving, the types of horses, and the different equipment required for each type. 

These outings will lead you to the type of trainer you need for lessons. You will need someone with a school horse.


----------

